# Calgary Grunge Band needs ddrummer



## kennynapalm (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

sorry i didnt see a specific want ad spot so i posted it here. If it needs to be moved or deleted please let me know!

grunge band needs drummer - 10-15 songs already done. some specifics to what we would like you to play, but other than that theres not much limitations to creative input. 
pref someone cool, and over 18. we're all in the mid 20's age bracket by average. 

http://www.reverbnation.com/therenegades (thats not our band name tho - its just a spot we put stuff)

please email [email protected] or reply here...

Thanks guys!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, but you do realize this is a guitar forum? Not a whole lot of drummers hanging out here.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I do know drummers--but they're old compared to you guys...:wink::smile:

I'm not sure if any of them are looking for bands--but I can check.
No guarantees though.

But feel free to stick around and talk guitar, bass, & music & gear in general, or just have something funny to say.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

If you email me a small poster I'll stick it on the board at work (mother's music/the drum shop) for you. I don't have a colour printer at work though so keep it simple.


----------

